# Spain Shutting Down Internet sites !!!



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just wanted to pass along this from one of my favorite vendors 

Dear sir

spanish goverment has closed all web site of tobacco of Spain i will have a
web site out of Spain but if you want my fax my e mail an my shop is the
same i will send a attached with the cigars


thank you
xxxxx 

I need to go :hn myself now .


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ouch!!! Will definately want to watch this.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

that really sucks


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn. Let us know how this works out.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Ouch!!


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> spanish goverment has closed all web site of tobacco of Spain i will have a
> web site out of Spain but if you want my fax my e mail an my shop is the
> same i will send a attached with the cigars


 translation please


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LSUTIGER said:


> translation please


spain has been on a big movement about tobacco the past decade it seems. hell, you can't even advertise tobacco products in spain (if anyone watched the Valencia GP this weekend, you saw all the motorcycles from Camel and Marlboro riding around without names on them, just paint schemes).

hopefully they won't be totally shut down to the world...


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

Man are we becoming a world the is protecting us from ourselves. 
No tabacco advertising--- well then don't smoke 
Bannng Trans fats--you're saying mickie ds' is bad for me---wow who knew

:sb


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

From what I've heard from one such vendor is he's moving his operation to Portugal - and no credit card sales until the move is made ... which leaves cheques or International Wire Transfers.



RPB67 said:


> Just wanted to pass along this from one of my favorite vendors
> 
> Dear sir
> 
> ...


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

allanb3369 said:


> From what I've heard from one such vendor is he's moving his operation to Portugal - and no credit card sales until the move is made ... which leaves cheques or International Wire Transfers.


Maybe close to me!! :r


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

My vendors site is still active.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

That just plain sucks.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

This seems to be a trend latley.

It truly is sad if the reasons behind it are what I think.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

More government protection...whether we like it or not.

KASR


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> My vendors site is still active.


Hmmm... I wonder what site that is. 

I'm being facetious by the way because I'm pretty sure I know.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Big Dawg said:


> Hmmm... I wonder what site that is.
> 
> I'm being facetious by the way because I'm pretty sure I know.


I pinky swore I wouldn't tell - :w


----------

